# Floradix--what does "take before meals" mean?



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Ok this may be a stupid question.....I'm taking Floradix and it says "take before meals." Does this mean right before meals? 10 minutes before? an hour before?

Oh and just out of curiosity, why/how does taking it with a half glass of juice make it kosher?


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I take it right before I eat or right after and I've had no problems.


----------



## wild fire child (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know quite what they mean or why, but I have found that if I take it and then eat soon after, I feel fine, but if I take it after eating it gives me lots of burp type gas and some heartburn.


----------



## momma_unlimited (Aug 10, 2008)

It means within 15 minutes before eating... DH is in supplement sales and is a homeopath and that seems to be the generall recognized protocol for "before meals".

Not sure about the juice tho.


----------

